# Strange Program Guide Info



## mkovacs (Nov 26, 2002)

Using 722 DVR. In the program guide, one program has some strange info. I am getting the Burlington VT locals and Jeopardy is broadcast week nights at 7PM. But when I look at the guide for Jeopardy it does not indicate the programs are new (which they are) and the date for the last showing of the program is exactly 1 year ago. i.e. If the current date is 10-2-2010 the program guide shows that the show was last shown on 10-2-2009. It has been going on now for over 2 weeks. Rebooted the machine, button and power reboot with no change.
I have not seen this behavior for any other show.
BTW, before you ask,  we have been watching Jeopardy for few years and these are notvrepeats, we would have remembered a contestant that won $120K over a five day period.

Has anyone else experienced this anomaly?

TIA
Marty


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have with other shows... in this case it sounds like bad guide date, which usually means Tribune (the provider of that info to Dish) is to blame.

Unfortunately we have to ride it out as it seems no one in the food chain cares enough to correct these kinds of EPG issues on a regular basis.

I blame Tribune for the inaccuracies, but also blame Dish for not holding Tribune's feet to the fire.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

That's not strange. That's normal and has been for quite some time. AND I have been told by DISH Field Supervisors that it's only going to get worse.

DISH the third world provider.


----------



## tasmithe (Jun 4, 2008)

Happens on Time Warner cable too. I had to tell my DVR to record new AND old shows to get around that.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Tribune needs some competition. It appears that they really don't care. The Saturday listings for Fox News Channel is always wrong. They list Glenn Beck at his weekday time 5 PM when on Saturdays the program is on at a different time. And they never list special programs FNC runs on the weekends correctly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish problems not withstanding... I am confused as to why more pressure isn't put on Tribune to provide accurate info. I mean, their whole service offering there is to provide accurate data about programming... and they clearly aren't doing that all the time.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Michael P said:


> Tribune needs some competition. It appears that they really don't care. The Saturday listings for Fox News Channel is always wrong. They list Glenn Beck at his weekday time 5 PM when on Saturdays the program is on at a different time. And they never list special programs FNC runs on the weekends correctly.


I agree.

Maybe number two would try harder.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Charlie's just taking the cheap way out with the least expensive, being the least accurate service. It has been this way for years. And when I first started asking about it way back, 2000, I was told by many Tech Reps that "the 'Power' that Be" just doesn't care. Although it is the cornerstone of the operation of the DISH system.


----------

